
Show HN: Soul Searching, a survival game about sailing away from your homeland - ulasbilgen
http://store.steampowered.com/app/586240/?ref=hackernews
======
ulasbilgen
Soul Searching is a narrative game, that you take a journey to find yourself.
It's one of the best indie games I played for sometime now.

